# Once a Vizsla lover...



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

We all agree that there is a special bond between a Vizsla and his/her owner as well as among other Vizsla owners. Last night I was reminded of this. 

I was at a car dealership purchasing a vehicle for my baby brother. I was talking to the manager about the fact that soon we will probably have to upsize our vehicle as we are planning to start a family. I currently have a Toyota Highlander, but it won't have enough room for car seats and three dogs. He asked what kind of dogs we had and I told him two labs and a Vizsla. Then he started talking about the Vizsla he used to have and went on and on about how amazing the breed was. The other two people involved in the area, just did not get it. You could see their eyes glaze over. Of course, we kept talking about our dogs. As the finance manager was working on the details, the man I had been talking with came over to me and told me that everything was almost set, but in order to get the payments where I wanted them, I would have to trade in my Vizsla! Yeah - like that would ever happen, but I thought it was a fun conversation. ;D


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I have a confession to make...last night at Petsmart I stalked a Vizsla. My local Petsmart recently moved some things around so I was wandering around trying to find the correct aisle when I saw the cutest little V puppy walk by at the end of an aisle and the hunt was on. I had to maneuver up and down different aisles until I "accidentally" ran into the man and his V pup. Of course I started up a conversation so that I could pet the little cutie. I found out that this was his third V and the puppy was going crazy trying to climb up my leg. He said it had been awhile since he'd had a puppy and we were both laughing at all the scratches on his arms from the shark attacks. It's funny how all of us V owners can instantly strike up a conversation and we can all relate to the trials and tribulations as well as the joy of living with a V.


----------



## Henning (Jun 26, 2013)

hahaha! I did the same thing. I was on my way to a friends house one day and drove past a pickup with V's in the back. I immediately turned around and parked near the pickup, walked past as if I was on my own business and "noticed" the V's. Looked around and saw the owner in a thai food restaurant. 

We started talking and I found out he hunts with them on their farm. Now we are organising for August to meet his dogs and hopefully after August has done his first field trials we can all go hunt together ;D I am super amped!!!


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Yep, self-confessed Vizsla stalker!

Martin and I actually inched up to a woman walking a Vizsla in our car, furiously pointing at Nelly in the back seat! Vizsla drive-by!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/11/hey-those-are-vizslas.html

Four years ago when the pups were young and I hadn't been around many Vizslas in the field yet.

Have a great weekend. Tonight is the Hunter's Full Moon. Great to walk the dogs by moonlight. ;D

RBD


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Nelly said:


> Yep, self-confessed Vizsla stalker!
> 
> Martin and I actually inched up to a woman walking a Vizsla in our car, furiously pointing at Nelly in the back seat! Vizsla drive-by!


Lol. I pulled over the other day to say hi to a guy with a Vizsla


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Nelly said:


> Yep, self-confessed Vizsla stalker!
> 
> Martin and I actually inched up to a woman walking a Vizsla in our car, furiously pointing at Nelly in the back seat! Vizsla drive-by!


Yep, that's definitely an arrestable offence (stalking)!!!!!

You two should know better :-\....... Where would that leave poor Nelly if you pair got arrested?????

You both need to really grow up!!!! ;D

Hobbsy


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

I got a picture of hercules made into an iphone case. Any excuse I get I will show this picture to people. A bunch of women were talking about their children and exchanging photos-- they were not too impressed when I jumped in with one of the dog!!


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Hobbsy Nelly and I will never grow up! Partners in crime! ;D


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Any chance I had of passing as a normal member of society and convincing my family that I'm not obsessed with vizslas has now passed. Maybe the fact that all my birthday presents this year were dog related should have given that away, but still I hoped. No more...
Today I went grocery shopping with my mom and when we came out to the parking lot the car next to us had a vanity plate that said VIZSLA1. I was super excited to see it and HAD to leave them a note. Seriously what's happened to me? I dug through my mom's car looking for paper and a pen. I settled for a torn receipt and a pencil. All the while she just shook her head mournfully for her middle daughter who is clearly insane. I wrote VIZSLA LOVE! I jumped out of the car into the rain, and searched for a place to stick my note so it wouldn't dissolve immediately. I hope they get it! 

In other news, last night I hosted a slumber party for 9 girls in middle and high school. Scout was in heaven with all the love she was getting. I think we made some vizsla converts. (Let's not kid ourselves. We're clearly some sort of cult). She behaved so well except for occasionally stealing sleeping bags, blocking the tv, and jumping on one of the moms this morning. It gives us something to work on anyway!


----------

